# Last Payment!



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I feel free. My last child support payment was last month!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Affaircare said:


>


That’s how I feel. It doesn’t change anything else. I’ve always had a great relationship with my children; it’s actually better than the relationship they have with their mom, but now I don’t have to fork over a check for swimming pools and new cars. Now I can just pay whatever I need to directly help them, and I will pay it directly to them.


----------



## Sdexcalibur (Jun 5, 2020)

What age is your child? Did it automatically stop? I just finished in Jan and even thought I should of breath a sigh of relief I didn’t. About 2 weeks before his 21st birthday she texts me giving me a song and dance about insurances and living expenses and said if I agreed to paying 1/2 of the medical insurance until he’s 23 she wouldn’t take me back to court.

I consulted with a lawyer and found out he wasn’t in school so the lawyer said she doesn’t have a leg to stand on unless he went back to school.
We were thinking of a lump sum cash payout just because I wanted it over and done with. I haven’t seen my son for 15 years because of her. We live about an hour and a half apart and she refused to meet. I didn’t tell her about the lawyer but said I couldn’t commit to that as work was slow and might be going for shoulder surgery ( both true). 
We haven’t heard anything since and-even though it’s done their is a little voice in the back of my mind like what if it’s not...


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Congrats friend. What are you going to do with all that extra income?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Sdexcalibur said:


> What age is your child? Did it automatically stop? I just finished in Jan and even thought I should of breath a sigh of relief I didn’t. About 2 weeks before his 21st birthday she texts me giving me a song and dance about insurances and living expenses and said if I agreed to paying 1/2 of the medical insurance until he’s 23 she wouldn’t take me back to court.
> 
> I consulted with a lawyer and found out he wasn’t in school so the lawyer said she doesn’t have a leg to stand on unless he went back to school.
> We were thinking of a lump sum cash payout just because I wanted it over and done with. I haven’t seen my son for 15 years because of her. We live about an hour and a half apart and she refused to meet. I didn’t tell her about the lawyer but said I couldn’t commit to that as work was slow and might be going for shoulder surgery ( both true).
> We haven’t heard anything since and-even though it’s done their is a little voice in the back of my mind like what if it’s not...


My son is 18. It automatically stops here at 18. If they still have a few months of high school to go, it extends to that and it’s over.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Congrats friend. What are you going to do with all that extra income?



I’m a saver, so I’m just going to watch my account grow and look a lot healthier that it has in the last several years. I’m sure I’ll find a good use for it at some point.


----------

